# Pipe blow out sale



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm blowing out this pipe to try to get it off my website. The first person to email me at [email protected] , gets this pipe http://www.briarart.com/0912text.htm for $250.00, and that includes shipping, International shipping is a little extra.
So if you've eyeballed this pipe and was on the fence, nows the time to jump on it.

After I receive your email I will send you a ****** invoice for the $250.00, and box it up and ship it out to you.
Thank you
Brian


----------

